# failed cycle



## Emmarue (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm afraid that I had a BFN on Friday- sorry I haven't posted I was a bit gutted!!

So back to the drawing board for me!! 

Emma


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Emma

I am so sorry to hear that mate. Sending you and DH loads of     

I really know how you feel, lets hope we might cycle together next time

Lots of luck
Kez xx


----------



## handh (Jan 24, 2005)

I am really sorry to hear that sweetie. You just need to take good care of yourself at the moment and give yourself some time and space to think
Sending you lots of love and thought
handh
xxxxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Emma

So sorry to hear your news.

Sending you a hug  

Take care love Shaz xxx


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Emma,

So sorry to hear your news.  Sending you and DH loads of  

Take care,

Love Lou xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Emma,

Sorry to hear you got a BFN.
Sending you and DH lots of  


Emma
x x x x


----------



## Emmarue (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your kind replies!!

I've been a bit depressed the last few days- I know that it can work 4th or 5th time but it doesn't make it any easier. Where's the sense when I had a grade 1 embryo put back and it didn't take. I gave up cigs, alcohol, sex and caffeine this time and still nothing!!! 

A message for Debbie- I have had my treatment done at the Birmingham Womens acu and thought about moving to Aldridge Fertility Clinic- how does it rate in terms of care, results and how much is an average ICSI cycle there?

I know it's probably not the clinics fault but a change is as good as anything!

Emma


----------

